# Hooks.... which one is best?



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I've been told about a "new" hook manufacturer, daiichi, which is a new one on me.... anyone using these hooks? From what I've been told, the "circle chunk" hooks have a wider throat than the Gamakatsu hooks I've been using, and they are supposed to be "the world's sharpest hook." One guide said that you can use a traditional hook-set with them if you don't like sweeping or tight-lining the hooks set... just when I finally got used to NOT setting the hook... LOL

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I found this link:
http://www.daiichihooks.com/about/


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Gamakatsu..without a doubt..sharpest hook out of the pack..strongest..no comparison


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

good to know I'm using good hooks 
If I had one complaint, it would be that the opening between the point of the hook and the shank is a little tight on the Gamakatsu hooks... I ordered some big hooks from Catfish to try to get a little more "space" there, but they turned out to be a lot bigger than I expected... you can hang a coat on one of these hooks if you screwed it to the wall... LOL... I'll use 'em for sharks or somethin.... I'd like to be able to get some Gamakatsu hooks in about a 10/0 or a 12/0 and then it would be about perfect. The biggest I can find is 8/0 and they do work....


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

If you need some 10/0 gamakatsu's let me know..i have a resource that can get them for you at a good price...i use 8/0 and 10/0 depending on the time of year and the size of bait i am using..and the 12/0 Big River Hook for certain baits..


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Daiichi has been around a while and the mega-stores here peddle their products to the fishermen after smaller species than cats...personally I think they are overrated and extremely overpriced. The world's sharpest hook is whichever one I just ran over a few times with my file...so how about that! Gamakatsus have a proven track record and though you pay a little more you know your are paying for quality. I've been using Mustad Demon circles in 8/0 for three years because I bought a 100 pack from Offshore Angler and have had great results thus far. 

BTW...BPS sell Gamakatsu Big Eye Circles in 10/0 and 12/0 if you were looking for a place that carries them.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I thought Gamakatsu hooks were a bargain... I get a package for about 3$ and I haven't wrecked many yet... I lose a few, but I figure you aren't fishin where the fish are if you aren't getting hung up once in a while... 

I don't like BPS much, but next time I'm in there (might be a year LOL) I'll ask for hooks...

Check your email Warren....


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

I bet you a dollar to a doughnut that you wont have to sharpen a gamakatsu out of the pack..been using them for over 8 years..and i have tried everything on the market..on a 50lb cat..in 40 ft of water with 75 yards of line out..one good hookset and it is all over..no filing required..i have never had that results with anyother hook..and i have only heard of 2 gammies breaking in all my years of fishing..bob (catman) broke one last year and a friend of mine broke one 6 years ago.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> I bet you a dollar to a doughnut that you wont have to sharpen a gamakatsu out of the pack..been using them for over 8 years..and i have tried everything on the market..on a 50lb cat..in 40 ft of water with 75 yards of line out..one good hookset and it is all over..no filing required..i have never had that results with anyother hook..and i have only heard of 2 gammies breaking in all my years of fishing..bob (catman) broke one last year and a friend of mine broke one 6 years ago.


I use them in saltwater too... it gets rough out there at times, and I can't tell you the number of times I wished they weren't QUITE that sharp out of the package. I'f run them in my fingers until the bone was the only reason they didn't go in any farther... right out of the pack... they are sharp... you are absolutely correct


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

sURE DID IT WAS A BIG RIVER HOOK AND IT BROKE OFF JUST ABOVE THE BARB SET INTO THAT CAT AND AND AND AND IS ALL I COULD SAY AT THAT TIME.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I've Used The Daiichi Blood Circles And Wasn't Real Impressed.they're Red And Suppose To Simulate Or Give Your Bait A Blood Look,they're Sharp But If Im Going To Pay For One Of The High Dollar Super Hooks I'm Going With Gama"kat"sus.


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

How much do the 10/0 gamakatsu's cost ? I would like to try a couple and a couple 12/0 but can not find them.


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

BTW - I currently use the Daiichi Blood Circles and like them BUT they are not big enough. I think 7/0 is the biggest I could find.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Big Cat ,you May Talk To Wendell ,but The Biggest I Can Find Is .......10/0 In A Octopus ,5 Pack $5.00.........8/0 In Circle, 6 Pack $4.70...........8/0 In Octopus Circle, 6 Pack $2.19............and 10/0 , 12/0 In The Big River,3 Pack $5.95...that Big River Is A Mean Hook.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Forgot Something Bigcat,they Also Make The Daiichi In 10/0 - 13/0 ,its The D74z And The D75z And The Bleeding Red Circle Goes To 12/0 With A 150# Rating.the Price On The Daiichi Hooks Run Around $ 3.90 For 2 0r 3 Hooks.i Don't Want To Bump Off Wendell ,but If I Can Help You I Will. I Got The Info.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I use Gamakatsu almost exclusivley, 9/0 stainless on my jugs and big rods, and 4/0 stainless on my smaller rods. the only time I don't use circle hooks, is when drifting using nightcrawlers, and then it is STILL a Gamakatsu J-hook. I have never broken one, but have straightened a few out, just like a strait pin  and still went on to catch fish on them.


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Where can I buy those hooks for those prices? 

I found a couple you listed online (which are expensive enough) but then to add another $5 or $6 for shipping equals too much just to try some hooks.

If I knew what I wanted to use for the next 2-3 years I could buy a bunch and the shipping would be spread out.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Bigcat..drop me a line at [email protected] i can HOOK you up cheaper..later warren


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I Posted An Address ,and It Wasn't Working,call Catfishconnection At 1-800-929-5025,they Have All Those Daiichi Sizes


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have some of the Gamkatsu 

12/0 Big Rivers - 5.00 a pack 

1/0 - 10/0 Octopus is available (I have to order these , but no big deal) They are 2.95 a pack -- May not be the cheapest there ... sorry


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*What I Use....*

...gami's and mustad's.


----------

